# Mauricio's 180 rimless build thread.



## mauricion69

Hello ladies and gents. 
I thought Id start a thread going and share with you my current build.
Its a Miracles 180 Starphire, rimless with external overflow.
Tank is complete waiting to be picked up. Im working on getting the stand completed asap. 
I will be recycling my 2 Radion G2pros from my 65 and have already picked up a G3 to supplement the new length plus 2 mp40 from Flav.
Im not a 100% sure yet If I will have the sump in the cabinet or in the basement. We just installed new Hardwood through out the house and a sump in the unfinished basement would make things safer for water changes and equipment maintenance. Anyone that has ever had the syphon hose pop out of the bucket knows what Im talking about. lol
Not set in stone which skimmer I will be upgrading to and also need to do research on return pumps and head pressure. 
I know some of you are reading this thinking 180 rimless? But Derek at Miracles assured me that the 3/4" thick glass would be fine
Heres the pics they sent




And my stand as it currently sits


----------



## fesso clown

Beautiful! 
Miracles does a bottom Eurobrace. You can see it on the bottom of your tank. You will be fine, it's plenty strong.... (that's what I tell myself because I have a similar but shallower tank from them) 
Go basement for the sump, I wish I had a basement, if it's at all an option for you you should go for it! 
Before you pull the trigger on 2 MP40s you should check out the new Maxspect Gyre. http://www.coralvue.com/maxspect-xf150-gyre-generatorI just got one and it blows the MPs out of the water and they are cheaper. 
Following along, this should be good!


----------



## wtac

+1 on the basement filtration. Not being restricted in space for equipment, storage, etc will be well worth the effort! 

If you plan on/are having of your tools in the basement or have exercise equipment, I strongly suggest building a "fish room" to keep the humidity and salt spray contained and vented out. 

JME/HTH


----------



## Flexin5

very nice tank!


----------



## FragCave

Congrats Mauricio Ill be following your build!!!


----------



## mauricion69

Some toys came in for Xmas.


----------



## PaulF757

fesso clown said:


> Beautiful!
> Miracles does a bottom Eurobrace. You can see it on the bottom of your tank. You will be fine, it's plenty strong.... (that's what I tell myself because I have a similar but shallower tank from them)
> Go basement for the sump, I wish I had a basement, if it's at all an option for you you should go for it!
> Before you pull the trigger on 2 MP40s you should check out the new Maxspect Gyre. http://www.coralvue.com/maxspect-xf150-gyre-generatorI just got one and it blows the MPs out of the water and they are cheaper.
> Following along, this should be good!


I second this, Crayon will to she just swapped all her mp40s for one. Just don't do fine sand. I did and I would of loved to try this thing out.


----------



## wtac

So I'm impressed by the Gyre XF150 powerheads. Only issue is that the magnetic strength through 3/4" glass isn't strong. You'll have to McGuyver a way to hold the cord over the rim of the glass or the torque and back pressure will decouple the magnetic hold if you have the power cranked up above 1/3.

They do have an optional multi suction cup pad add on but we know how long suction cups last in SW 

I replaced 4x Tunze6095s with 2x XF150 on a build but mounted the Gyres vertically on opposite sides of the central internal overflow box. 

The will push across 8' at full speed without a problem but there is quite a high pitch whirring sound. Not sure it will diminish as it breaks in but at 1/2 power you cannot hear it above the other sounds from the system.

If you plan to have them mounted at opposite ends, the smaller model (XF130?) will fit the bill. Why pay more if you aren't going to utilize the full power unless you want a complete reversal of a gyre flow pattern.

JM2C


----------



## mauricion69

I already have the mp40s.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics

wow, looking good Maurucio.


----------



## deeznutz

Oh baby, 3/4 glass on a 180 is going to be stupid heavy!
My tank 120 84x18x18 in 3/4 was balls heavy!

3/4 glass for your rimless is what's recommended


----------



## mauricion69

advanced reef aquatics said:


> wow, looking good Maurucio.


Thanks Flav. Any Idea when the skimmer will be in? No Rush Doesn't look like I'll have the tank setup for at least a month.



deeznutz said:


> Oh baby, 3/4 glass on a 180 is going to be stupid heavy!
> My tank 120 84x18x18 in 3/4 was balls heavy!
> 3/4 glass for your rimless is what's recommended


Yea, I'm expecting the tank to be about 6-700lbs. 
Plus my over built stand and rock and water.

Luckily the wall that the tank is sitting up against sits on the house foundation. And the 5 2x10 floor joists that the tank will span across, span out 12' and then sit on a beam. I don't think I need to beef up the floor with a retaining wall in the basement. But if any structural engineers could chime in and confirm this it would be appreciated.


----------



## Crayon

mauricion69 said:


> Luckily the wall that the tank is sitting up against sits on the house foundation. And the 5 2x10 floor joists that the tank will span across, span out 12' and then sit on a beam. I don't think I need to beef up the floor with a retaining wall in the basement. But if any structural engineers could chime in and confirm this it would be appreciated.


We have pretty much the same set up, except our tank is a 170, and it is against a structural exterior foundation wall, too. When we built the fireplace (opposite side of house) we had a structural engineer confirm the load and we were well within the parameters. The fireplace came in at over 3,000 lbs, from what I remember. But each house is different, so don't use my experience as a guide, please.
However, if you want to be sure, I could put you in touch with the structural engineer I use for work, and if you were able to do a sketch floor plan of the area, she could confirm for you (for a small fee). This is her work, and she's not a fish geek, so she does charge.


----------



## deeznutz

Crayon said:


> We have pretty much the same set up, except our tank is a 170, and it is against a structural exterior foundation wall, too. When we built the fireplace (opposite side of house) we had a structural engineer confirm the load and we were well within the parameters. The fireplace came in at over 3,000 lbs, from what I remember. But each house is different, so don't use my experience as a guide, please.
> However, if you want to be sure, I could put you in touch with the structural engineer I use for work, and if you were able to do a sketch floor plan of the area, she could confirm for you (for a small fee). This is her work, and she's not a fish geek, so she does charge.


Hey!
Who are you calling a fish geek??? lol


----------



## deeznutz

mauricion69 said:


> Thanks Flav. Any Idea when the skimmer will be in? No Rush Doesn't look like I'll have the tank setup for at least a month.
> 
> Yea, I'm expecting the tank to be about 6-700lbs.
> Plus my over built stand and rock and water.
> 
> Luckily the wall that the tank is sitting up against sits on the house foundation. And the 5 2x10 floor joists that the tank will span across, span out 12' and then sit on a beam. I don't think I need to beef up the floor with a retaining wall in the basement. But if any structural engineers could chime in and confirm this it would be appreciated.


My tank sits on an exterior wall as well and across 6 or 7 the floor joist. Is your tank 72" long? Its quite a bit heavier then mine, so I would do some research. Odds are you'll be fine. But it's safer knowing then guessing.

If your basement is unfinished I'd run a header underneath just to be safe.
Do you plan on a basement sump?

-deez


----------



## Crayon

deeznutz said:


> Hey!
> Who are you calling a fish geek??? lol


Ummm.........me, you, and anyone who spends time on this forum.

Hi, my name is Crayon and I'm a fish geek..........

Yup! Fits. Try it yourself, you'll find it's liberating to admit......


----------



## mauricion69

deeznutz said:


> My tank sits on an exterior wall as well and across 6 or 7 the floor joist. Is your tank 72" long? Its quite a bit heavier then mine, so I would do some research. Odds are you'll be fine. But it's safer knowing then guessing.
> 
> If your basement is unfinished I'd run a header underneath just to be safe.
> Do you plan on a basement sump?
> 
> -deez


Yes the tank is 72" long and I believe I will use the basement for my sump.


----------



## deeznutz

Crayon said:


> Ummm.........me, you, and anyone who spends time on this forum.
> 
> Hi, my name is Crayon and I'm a fish geek..........
> 
> Yup! Fits. Try it yourself, you'll find it's liberating to admit......


I tired it a bunch of times, but I just end up feeling like a fish geek lol



mauricion69 said:


> Yes the tank is 72" long and I believe I will use the basement for my sump.


A basement sump is a very curial part of the system. Sumps under the tank are fine, but fish rooms are so much better. I'm not bias, I've had both 

-deez


----------



## Crayon

deeznutz said:


> I tried it a bunch of times, but I just end up feeling like a fish geek lol


Obviously not saying it with enough passion! Try shouting it out loud....
And it also helps to have a bunch of other fish geeks around, too.



> A basement sump is a very crucial part of the system. Sumps under the tank are fine, but fish rooms are so much better. I'm not bias, I've had both
> 
> -deez


.....see? You are proud of being a fish geek!


----------



## advanced reef aquatics

Hey Mauricio
Sorry as ive been little busy. Skimmer leaving for me first week of Jan.
Cheers


----------



## mauricion69

Due to some unforeseen circumstances.....here is a long awaited update
here is the tank filling


And.... the plumbing


Basement plumbing and fishroom




And tank full with a single radion


Im just trying to dial in the BeanAnimal drain right now, cant get it to drain quietly.


----------



## fury165

I think the horizontal runs you have are trapping air and not allowing it to be purged as designed.


----------



## cb1021

Awesome looking stand! Is it just 2x4s painted black with a trim made with finer grain wood? How much did it cost to build Great looking kit so far.


----------



## fesso clown

fury165 said:


> I think the horizontal runs you have are trapping air and not allowing it to be purged as designed.


I totally agree. Those horizontal runs are a really bad idea for BA drain. Is there a reason you can't have your sump table moved over so it is directly under the drain? A straight shot down is best for the siphon.

Great looking tank!


----------



## explor3r

Mauricio your tank is looking sweet!!!!! What rock are you planning to use?


----------



## mauricion69

cb1021 said:


> Awesome looking stand! Is it just 2x4s painted black with a trim made with finer grain wood? How much did it cost to build Great looking kit so far.


Thank you. Yes its just 2x3 framing with a pine skin. And I staind it with a black finish. It was probably around the $250-300 range



fesso clown said:


> I totally agree. Those horizontal runs are a really bad idea for BA drain. Is there a reason you can't have your sump table moved over so it is directly under the drain? A straight shot down is best for the siphon.
> Great looking tank!


Crap.. I looked into it and yea.. BA drain cant have horizontal runs.. This is not good! I didnt want the bench under the tank because were planing on doing our basement this summer and it would end up where we are planning on putting a bathroom. The corner that it sits in now would be a utility room with furnace and water heater. Plus.. There is a couple 45 bends on the main floor to get the pipes in the wall and down. Do you think that would be a prob, if I ended up moving the sump over?



explor3r said:


> Mauricio your tank is looking sweet!!!!! What rock are you planning to use?


Well I have all the rock from my 65 to use, and I ordered about 80 lbs of pukani and fiji rock from fijireefrock.com


----------



## mauricion69

Ok, so I havent brought myself to moving everything in basement over to directly under the tank. So much work to redo.
I flipped the secondary drain to face up and it is slightly higher than the emergency drain. It is curently running as a herbie with a second emergency, and I have gotten it to be almost dead silent.
Its weird... running as a herbie it can purge ALL the air out of the main, but flip the secondary back over to run as a bean animal and it goes nuts!
Running as a BA during start up the secondary acts as the main, even with the gate completely open on the actual main.
Im thinking if I could emliminate it out of the equation..... temporarily... like putting a ball valve in the line and closing it, then opening once the main has purged the air. 
but then again if the power goes out.. its not going to do what its supposed to do as a proper BA.


----------



## mauricion69

So Ive been working 12 hour days, 6 days a week and have been busy with wedding planning for the last few months. But now that Im back to regular hours and Ive finnally tied the knot, I think I can show you guys how the tank is going.
Everything looks to have good growth. Everything except my Rics. they are shriveling up and bleaching out.
I think theres too much rock.. I might take some out when I set up my QT.


----------



## silent1mezzo

Wow! This is amazing. Is the plan to move the sump directly underneath or stick with the Herbie?


----------



## duckhams

Beautiful aquascape! and I really like the blue background, its adds a nice natural dimension to the tank. How's that flame angel behaving?


----------



## mauricion69

silent1mezzo said:


> Wow! This is amazing. Is the plan to move the sump directly underneath or stick with the Herbie?


I think for now, Im going to stick with the double herbie.
I have 2 pipes for back up.



duckhams said:


> Beautiful aquascape! and I really like the blue background, its adds a nice natural dimension to the tank. How's that flame angel behaving?


No issues with this guy. Hes well behaved.


----------

